# Help with my auto-trail any advise



## Michaelelks1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi iv recently purchased a 1999 auto-trail scout. Iv found damp and after the snow it's leaked in does anybody know of anybody I could Approach for some timber replacment and replacment of some damp roof boards in staffordshire iv sourced boards via auto-trail but am wanting to help with the repairs to roof to keep cost down as much as I can as me and family have invested everything in this our first Motorhome thanks


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

There's a place near Warrington I know of that could help. I know it's not on your doorstep but not too far away. They do body repairs on damp so if all else fails give them a ring. It's A&M Engineering at Burtonwood. They have a website so just google their name for more info. Good luck.

BTW, if you bought it from a dealer you could try approaching them.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Cannock re-sprays... Dont let the name fool you..
They are on the A34 stafford rd in Cannock and authorised repair agents for Autotrail and many insurance companies....
I dont have the number to hand but just do a search....

here you go..
http://www.motorhomerepairs.co.uk/


----------



## Michaelelks1 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Thanks*

Would like to take this time to thank any of you guys offering info and contact details we are very Grateful .


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear of the issues with the van... Real pity that you did not come to the forum before buying the van as many members would have passed on their tips and hints on things to check...

Is it really that bad to need wood and roof repairing !!! 
Have you had someone to do a habitation check and give a full report.. I know its more outlay but just maybe it could be areas that just need re-sealing and a good dry out.. Fingers crossed for you..

It's no consulation but I have a 2012 Autotrail and that has had a leak off the roof light. !!!


----------

